
Ask HN: AWS users: how does your team connect to your dev/prod VPCs? - xvi
We&#x27;ve been using OpenVPN to connect our individual laptops to our hosted environments and I&#x27;m wondering if there&#x27;s anything better out there that we&#x27;re missing. (I&#x27;m surprised AWS doesn&#x27;t have an in-house solution for this.) I&#x27;m aware of WireGuard but I&#x27;m looking for more of a packaged product like OpenVPN than a bare technology.
======
thayne
AWS has a hosted OpenVPN solution. It is pretty new and I don't know how full
it's functionality is.

We use openvpn as well with our own vpn server running inside the VPC. It has
some problems, but we haven't found anything better.

